# The wrong Mary?



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Just looking at the TeamGB website and they had an article about Mary King (nee Tucker).  Who the hell is this.  I certainly know who a Mary King (nee Thomson is).  I've emailed BOA just to show it's a bit shoddy to have the wrong name up -I mean she's only been to 6 Olympics you'd think they'd know who she is by now.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (31 July 2012)

Here's the link.

http://www.teamgb.com/athletes/mary-king


----------



## Thistle (31 July 2012)

That Mike Tucker gets everywhere with his mistakes!


----------

